# Sulphur river fishing



## shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

14 flat head caught on lines on 5-19







15 flatheads and 2 blues caught 5-18


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow very nice catch thats a lot of flatheads to catch in a short time. Those are going to be some good eating.


----------



## shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah every time we get rain an river gets out we take off work and go fish. Yes they are good eating!!! We eat flat head year round at my house!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Where is the Sulphur river?


----------



## shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

Northeast texas Close to interstate 30 we have a camp in Naples Texas


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Oppapalooza*

You sir are a Flathead Whisperer..... That is one fine mess of great eating right there. Congrats. One day I will have an aquarium big enough to hold a couple of 50 pounders.


----------



## shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot !!! But I have a few old timers that thought me a lot about flathead fishing... And I'm passing it to my kids an they love it !!!!!!


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice yellows.. Now that's some fillets buddy


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice catch, hope it was three of you.


----------



## shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah me and my brother and our three boys !!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess if Cat 's..Congrats!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Isn't that the river that dumps out of Wright Patman? If so, I suspect it doesn't see near the pressure a lot of our local rivers do. As for eating flatties all year long, who could blame you. That's some darn fine eatin' right thar! 

I fished below the Wright Patman dam 18 years ago and the white bass were incredible. I was up there working in Texarkana and stumbled across the action below the dam during some downtime. Helped some feller catch enough to give his local congregation a fish fry. Lotsa fun.


----------

